# Nghệ vàng công dụng tuyệt vời cho sức khỏe và làm đẹp



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (25/2/19)

Nghệ vàng là một cây thuốc vô cùng quý giá được các nhà khoa học, y học chuyên môn đánh giá rất trong số rất nhiều cây thuốc khác. Trong củ nghệ vàng có chứa hoạt chất chính đó là curcumin. Curcumin đã được nghiên cứu dựa trên các chứng nhận lâm sàng CM nghệ có các hoạt tính y học quý như chống viêm, chống các tế bào ung thư, giúp bảo vệ gan, thận và nhiều bộ phận của cơ thể. Nghệ vàng không những có tác dụng giúp bình phục sức khỏe cho các chị em sau khi sinh, giúp chữa bệnh đau dạ dày như: viêm loét dạ dày, hành tá tràng mà nó còn có tác dụng rất lớn với các bệnh mạn tính như: ung thư, tim mạch, gan, mật và ngay cả bệnh mỡ máu cao…




Nghệ trong đông y được dùng để điều trị bệnh đau bao tử, làm lành các viêm nhiễm hoặc dùng cho phụ nữ sau khi sinh huyết khí kém, da dẻ không hồng hào. Nghệ còn được nhiều người sử dụng để bôi khắp thân thể giúp cho da đàn hồi tốt và lưu thông khí huyết.
Đơn thuốc giúp da dẻ hồng hào hơn: Có thể hòa bột nghệ vàng hoặc nước nghệ tươi với sữa hoặc sữa chua để thoa lên mặt
Bài thuốc điều trị viêm loét bao tử: trộn đều bột nghệ vàng với mật ong theo tỷ lệ 2:1 sau đó nặn thành các viên nhỏ khoảng 5mg. Mỗi ngày dùng 9 viên chia làm 3 bữa. Tùy theo tình trạng bệnh nặng hay nhẹ mà thời gian dùng có thể từ 10 ngày đến 2 tháng đến khi khỏi thì thôi. ( Lưu ý không được dùng quá nhiều vì củ nghệ nếu dùng lâu theo cách làm thủ công này chưa được loại bỏ các chất có hại cho sức khỏe mà nó có những tác dụng phụ không mong muốn)
Nếu bạn bị thương ngoài da: Có thể dùng nước nghệ tươi để đắp lên chỗ vết thương sẽ giúp vết thương mau liền da, chóng lên da non và không để lại sẹo.
_– Ức chế sự phát triển của 65 chủng vi khuẩn HP, ngăn ngừa ung thư dạ dày do vi khuẩn HP.
– Giảm các yếu tố tấn công niêm mạc dạ dày như giảm tiết axit dạ dày.
– Tăng tiết mucin tạo lớp màng nhầy bảo vệ dạ dày và chống lại các kích thích với dạ dày do rượu bia, thuốc lá, thuốc chống viêm.
– Chống viêm, giảm các chất gây viêm (IL, PG, cytokines, peroxid…) do đó hỗ trợ điều trị ổ viêm, nhanh lành vết loét.
– Khả năng chống oxy hóa, loại bỏ gốc tự do gây hại tế bào biểu mô dạ dày, giảm nguy cơ xuất huyết dạ dày, ngăn ngừa tiến triển thành ung thư dạ dày._
Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu!


----------

